# Where to purchase ceiling track slide for heavy bag



## nomar (Apr 22, 2008)

Hello: (new to Martial Talk).

I've been training in MMA (emphasis on muay thai kickboxing) for a little over a year now.  I would like to expand my training facility.

Does anyone know where to buy a track slide (maybe with 4 feet of track) that I can mount to the ceiling and hang a heavy bag from?  I'm not looking for something you'd find in a professional training facility, just something for my 2nd garage.  I've heard maybe to check a tool shop and see if they have a device that slides car engines to see if that might work.

Any other ideas?

Thank you,
Nomar


----------



## IcemanSK (Apr 22, 2008)

I don't know where you would find what you're looking for, but perhaps others here will.

Welcome to MT!


----------



## MBuzzy (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry, no idea!

But welcome to MT anyway!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## MJS (Apr 23, 2008)

Thread moved to General Martial Arts.

Mike Slosek
MT Asst. Admin


----------



## terryl965 (Apr 23, 2008)

I could not even tell you But Welcome to MT and enjoy


----------

